# Oberstdorf für Singletrail-Fans/Freerider



## Marc B (12. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,

zum thema Oberstdorf findet man hier mit der Sufu immer nur Transalp-Routen mit besagtem Dorf als startort 

Also meine Frage: Gibt es in oder um Oberstdorf ein Wegenetz mit flowigen Singletrailabfahrten, die man mit seinem Freeride/Endurobike absurfen kann?

Und gibt es bergbahnen/gondeln mit denen man die bikes mithochnehmen kann, weil jedesmal hochfahren wäre für mich mit meiner 20kg-Gummikuh zuviel.

Wär da Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder Infos hat, kann ja mal hier reinschreiben.

Danke und ciao 

Marc


----------



## lagobiker (13. Februar 2007)

nein - gibt es so in Oberstdorf nicht.

Fahr nach Hindelang, dort gibt es einen Bike-Park
und die Bahn nimmt auch das Radl mit

LB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (13. Februar 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also meine Frage: Gibt es in oder um Oberstdorf ein Wegenetz mit flowigen Singletrailabfahrten, die man mit seinem Freeride/Endurobike absurfen kann?
> ...



schau mal unter www.Soulbiker.com, da ist eine Beschreibung einer Tour wie von Dir gewünscht in Immenstadt (ca.15km von Oberstdorf entfernt).

Gruss


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2007)

thx 

wieweit ist das kleinwalsertal von oberstdorf entfernt, da hab' ich in der bike einen interessanten bericht drüber gesehen...?


----------



## Muffin (14. Februar 2007)

Von Oberstdorf ins Kleinwalsertal ists nur ein Katzensprung, liegt direkt daneben.


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Februar 2007)

War in Hindelang/Kleinwasertal. Das Gelände dort ist sehr steil. Das macht das hochkurbeln gerade nicht einfach mit einem schwereren Bike. Für den Bikepark in Hindelang reicht ein Tag aus. Die Tour aus der Bike an der Kanzelwand muss man 1000hm hochschieben, da bis zu 40% Steigung etwas zu steil für den normalo Radler sind ;-)  Der Trail runter ist dann ganz nett aber kein Überbrüller, aber IMO die hochschieb Aktion nicht Wert.


----------



## kamikater (15. Februar 2007)

> Die Tour aus der Bike an der Kanzelwand muss man 1000hm hochschieben



Also, da schiebt man bestenfalls die letzten Meter bis zum Kanzelwandsattel, dort wo die Holzstufen sind. Cracks fahren auch das  Mit einem 20kg-Freerider sieht`s vielleicht anders aus


----------



## Carsten (15. Februar 2007)

Oberstdort ist voller Seilbahnen= keine Bikes aber dfür um so mehr Fußvolk.
Ansonsten: Karte studieren und Trails selber suchen.
Viles ist auch Naturschutzgebiet und dort ist Fahrverbot


----------



## Marc B (15. Februar 2007)

mein dad hat heute eine BIKE rausgekramt mit den schönsten touren im allgäu. da sind auch ein paar mit schönen singletrail-abfahrten drin 

danke für eure tipps


----------

